# Beirette 35 camera?



## Mary (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Everyone 

i just bought a Beirette 35 camera over in Germany, i think its meant to be for 35mm film but when i tried to put a roll in, it doesnt fit its too big, i tried lukin it up but cudnt find any information on d one i have,

any advice about the camera wud be great :thumbup:


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2008)

Any info wud be great (",)


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 15, 2008)

Surprised Dimitri didn't have any info.  Try this link:

CLICK


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this the camera? If so, it is designed for 35mm and any roll of 35mm should go in without any problems. Are you sure you tried to load it correctly? You might want to try reversing the roll (upside down).

Let me know if I can help more.​


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Surprised Dimitri didn't have any info. Try this link:
> 
> CLICK


 
:lmao::lmao:

Yeah...  I know. It's been a heck of a week for me, mostly at the shop. There were two kinds of Beirette (35mm) cameras made, the folding type made in the late 1930s and the rigid type, made in the former East Germany, between 1966 and 1981.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2008)

yep thats d exact one, i think  so, i will try it upside down 2moro, goin to bed now, thanx i l let ya know (",)


----------



## Mary (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey mitica 100,

well i figured it out, i was puttin it in d right way put the black thing at the top was in d way but i pulled up the button windy thing and that allowed it to fit in, i was affraid at first about pullin it incase i broke it,  so then i i got that in and then i put it through the slip in the other barrel nd winded it through that, then i was wonderin how ya get it back to d cartridge so i pushed in the silver thiing at d bottom and windin it on  with d windin thing on d left,  

is this d correct way of doing it?
Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes it is. You will need to insert the leader of the film (narrow part at the beginning) into one of the slots of the take up spool, close the back and wind away.


----------



## Mary (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, Thats great! (",)


----------

